# Clot car show



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

*slot car show?*

Does anyone know if they are going to have that big show in Mattison Ill. this year? And when it may be held?
Thanks


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Look up Bob Beers' site. It has a show calendar.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

A clot car...? is that a horse pulled slot car............lol


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought it was show for a new medical device used to unblock blood clots.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's a more comprehensive list of shows from Bud's HO:

http://www.budshocars.com/SHOWSCHEDULE_Dec05.htm

As mentioned in a previous post, (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=130891) the Matteson, IL show (aka "Midwest Show") has been moved further west to Rockford, IL. Bud's no longer lists the Midwest Show on his schedule. If Bud's isn't there that's a bit of a blow to the vendor lineup.

Unless you haven't noticed the majority of show vendors seem to be from the eastern midwest (mideast?) and northeast. Moving the "Midwest Show" further away from the vendor base opens the door for one of the other shows to increase their vendor base. If the Richfield show could get a room twice the size of the one they currently have they could potentially become the largest and most predominant midwest show.


----------

